# Are peptides illegal?



## erichamm1 (Aug 26, 2022)

I've heard about them but was wondering if they were or which ones were


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I've heard about them but was wondering if they were or which ones were


No. They always come with disclaimer 'for research purposes only' 'not for human consumption, etc.. '
For the moment they are legal. Some are good, some are shit. Trial and error.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No. They always come with disclaimer 'for research purposes only' 'not for human consumption, etc.. '
> For the moment they are legal. Some are good, some are shit. Trial and error.



Where do you get the good ones?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

I’ve heard some peptides can help with GU and leaky gut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where do you get the good ones?



Onlygoodpeptides dot net. It's in the name. G2g!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 27, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Onlygoodpeptides dot net. It's in the name. G2g!



When I will you be carrying a peptide line?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where do you get the good ones?


I was hoping you could tell me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 27, 2022)

I had some different peptides prescribed by my HRT doctor and they came from a compounding pharmacy.  I encountered various degrees of side effects with all of them and told my HRT doctor to quit recommending that shit.

EDIT:  MK677 spiked my blood sugar to diabetic levels
CJC-1295/ipamorelin caused flushing and migraines for the 3 months that I used it
I was prescribed one more that I cannot remember (it's been 5 years) and that one spiked my blood sugar too..  EDIT2: It was Sermorelin


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where do you get the good ones?


YOUR MUSCLE SHOP


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> CJC-1295/ipamorelin caused flushing and migraines


I'm almost positive the flushing is the case for everyone when you get real CJC/Ipa from a compounding pharmacy... the migraines on the other hand, definitely not


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 27, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I'm almost positive the flushing is the case for everyone when you get real CJC/Ipa from a compounding pharmacy... the migraines on the other hand, definitely not


I was told by my doctor that everything should subside after 6 to 8 weeks.  I went 12 just to be sure, and had the same symptoms as the first day and wondered "Why am I doing this to myself?"  So, I stopped!


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I was told by my doctor that everything should subside after 6 to 8 weeks.  I went 12 just to be sure, and had the same symptoms as the first day and wondered "Why am I doing this to myself?"  So, I stopped!


I've tried the combo before and the flushing wasn't anything crazy for me at all but if it gave me a migraine there is no way I would last 12 weeks

Edit: I am also glad we are derailing this retards thread


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Well I know humapro is pretty grey market you should definitely grab that before Bill Gates and big pharma out law it


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

They want us all to suffer with leaky gut and sibo and yeast infections and moldy eye


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Official leaked documents


----------



## Adzg (Aug 27, 2022)

Your nearest cop shop should have a list so just take what you have in and check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I've heard about them but was wondering if they were or which ones were


take your brewers yeast candida leaky ass gut and fuck off outta here.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They want us all to suffer with leaky gut and sibo and yeast infections and moldy eye


Hey I have moldy eye right now..
Waiting on the vax to come out for it.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 27, 2022)

If you fix leaky gut, you just end up with leaky anus.  Which one would you rather have?


----------



## llazy_llama (Aug 28, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> If you fix leaky gut, you just end up with leaky anus.  Which one would you rather have?


Joke's on you, I've got both.


----------



## nielricks87 (Sep 13, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I've heard about them but was wondering if they were or which ones were


No, peptides are not illegal. They are regulated by the FDA, but they are not illegal to possess or use. They are used to treat certain conditions but the disclaimer on most of them say for research purposes only. Supplement companies often tout peptides to boost muscle growth, promote fat loss, or improve workout performance and recovery. However, strong research does not back many of these claims. Very little evidence is available on the effects of peptides in well-trained individuals like bodybuilders.


----------



## nielricks87 (Sep 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where do you get the good ones?


Ugfreak dot to. They have over 60 approved peptides available


----------



## 956Vette (Sep 18, 2022)

erichamm1 said:


> I've heard about them but was wondering if they were or which ones were


It's illegal to sell unlicensed protein drugs, feds love it when bozo retailers provide _research only_ disclaimers. Sad state of affairs as only the underground has expertise, 0% of medical doctors know about peptide hormones used by bodybuilders.


----------

